# Suggestions for backpacking July 4th weekend



## Spookykinkajou (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all,
new to the forum and hoping to get some advice on where to backpack.

We live near NYC and are considering the adirondacks, vt, nh and perhaps southwestern me.

My wife and I have never backpacked, but are experienced hikers and in very good physical shape.  we both have new packs we will be using, but everything else is familiar.

I'm looking for a solid 2 night 3 day hike somewhere in the northeast with hopefully challenging terrain since we need to get as ready as possible for a trip to Colorado in August.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 21, 2006)

You might want too take a look at this forum on alpinezone

http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-hiking-backpacking-trip-reports/


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think hiking in the Rockies is, in general, any harder than hiking in the northeast. Sure the elevations are higher but you start higher as well. Since most everything is newer in the west, that goes for the hiking trails as well. Out west they use alot of switchbacks to gain elevation. Personally, although longer in length I found it made the hike easier.

After returning to New England from out west my wife and I did Mt. Liberty in the Whites about 5 years ago. It might have been the fact that I my legs are not in the shape they used to be but that hike beat the crap out of me. Hiking up to the lower saddle of the Grand Teton was easier, so was backpacking the Rahwahs in Colorado or the Highline Trail in the Wind River Range.

If your not familar with your backpacking stove, don't wait till the first night on the trail to take it out of the box and fire it up. Check it out at home before you head out. Since you are going out west into higher elevations make sure the stove works well in high elevations. You will also need a good water filter for Colorado, not sure if it's as important in the northeast.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 21, 2006)

Over night food storage will also be a new thing for you, bears & perhaps shelter mice, if you are staying in shelters, love people food.

Where to go, any of the areas you mentioned are good, all likely will be crowded also.  Since you are going to be going in one car, loop hikes are the best & I'd say that NH & ADK's have the most of these.

You are going to want to have maps & plan your own route, both areas have great guides & maps.

I'd be looking at doing a trip off of Route 113 on the NH/ME border, maybe with a road walk if needed, or in Kilkenny area to avoid crowds or pick an area of the ADK's other than the high peaks.

BTW, Welcome aboard/


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike's mention of Rt 113, the Evan's Notch/Blueberry Mt areas in particular,.is a good one. Here in Maine it's still considered an undiscovered gem compared to the Dacks(where I grew up) or the Whites(where I hiked last week). 

If it's not too late you can call the Evan's Notch Ranger Station in Bethel @207-824-2134. I am sure they would be happy to send you a map with suggested hikes. It's alittle further from you than the Dacks but might be worth it.


----------



## JustinHEMI05 (Jun 22, 2006)

One place I recommend in the dacks that would foot your bill is siamese ponds. It is an out and back to a really great set of ponds that offers awesome swimming and views. The hike in is 6-7 miles with a couple of tough ups and downs but nothing too serious. An additional bonus, the DEC or someone airdropped in a couple of canoes that are free for public use... the catch is you have to find them and of course are expected to return them where you found them and in the condition you found them. Of the 3 times I have been back there, they have always been there so it seems those that know about them or even make this trip respect the arrangement. (They were put there for studies actually) And it is never very crowded. 

Justin


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 22, 2006)

Backpacking is a lot different then just hiking. A lot more weight on your back. Mabe more miles on the trail. You need good backpacking boots, good tent, good raingear, stove, sleeping bag, bug repellent and... Buy the best and lightest you can afford. 
 If your in good shape, it’s mostly a mental thing. Your shoulders, legs, knees, toes and feet will probably hurt. You’ll will mostly likely get wet from vegetation that has collected moisture or from rain. In the higher eastern mountains possibly heavy rain. Above treeline it can be cold, windy and even wetter than below.
It always seems a lot steeper and longer than you thought. Take smaller steps going up hill and don’t look to far ahead. Make your mind only think a few feet of travel at a time. Drink enough water. Try not to sit when you take a break, but do take breaks every hour or two. It’s kind of tough the first few backpack trips, but will get easier overtime.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2006)

gustmouse said:
			
		

> Backpacking is a lot different then just hiking. A lot more weight on your back. Mabe more miles on the trail. You need good backpacking boots, good tent, good raingear, stove, sleeping bag, bug repellent and... Buy the best and lightest you can afford.
> If your in good shape, it’s mostly a mental thing. Your shoulders, legs, knees, toes and feet will probably hurt. You’ll will mostly likely get wet from vegetation that has collected moisture or from rain. In the higher eastern mountains possibly heavy rain. Above treeline it can be cold, windy and even wetter than below.
> It always seems a lot steeper and longer than you thought. Take smaller steps going up hill and don’t look to far ahead. Make your mind only think a few feet of travel at a time. Drink enough water. Try not to sit when you take a break, but do take breaks every hour or two. It’s kind of tough the first few backpack trips, but will get easier overtime.


Some very good advice!

There is also more to consider while backpacking vs. dayhiking once you stop hiking. The whole element of camp can take some time to get used to. There is a whole host of things you should do that may not be apparent during your first outing, some obvious, some not. For example, be sure you have a flashlight or headlamp on your person *before *you need it; hang your food/pack while it's still reasonably light out; be sure you have raingear in the tent with you in case it's raining when you wake up. The list goes on.... Enjoy the learning curve!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 22, 2006)

Except for maybe a cold beer I don't think there is not much more soothing than sticking your feet or maybe your entire self in a cool creek or lake after a hard day of backpacking, especially if it's hot and humid out.


----------



## JustinHEMI05 (Jun 22, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Some very good advice!
> 
> There is also more to consider while backpacking vs. dayhiking once you stop hiking. The whole element of camp can take some time to get used to. There is a whole host of things you should do that may not be apparent during your first outing, some obvious, some not. For example, be sure you have a flashlight or headlamp on your person *before *you need it; hang your food/pack while it's still reasonably light out; be sure you have raingear in the tent with you in case it's raining when you wake up. The list goes on.... Enjoy the learning curve!




Too add to the great advice, I find that a lot of new backpackers tend to want to go to fast. In these days of "ultralight" and "fast packing," it seems people want to just go and go and get there in a hurry. I will never understand it, but I for one like to "stop and smell the roses." Don't push yourself too hard. You must discipline yourself to slow things down and take breaks when your body needs to. When just hiking, its ok to walk a normal pace. But when you toss 30-40 pounds or so (depending on what you carry), this fast "dayhike" pace will take its toll. I would say a good pace for a long backpacking trip is 1.5-2 mph max. Add another 30 minutes for every 1000 feet in elevation gain. (Again, this is assuming you are trying to be one of these people that have to do 30 miles in a day). Personally, I like to average 8-12 miles a day which is easily done with a moderate load at the pace I recommended. Of course, taking break as needed. But I force myself to stop every hour for at least 10 minutes. And as everyone else said, hydrate hydrate hydrate. Be sure you have a way to replenish your water supply. Never ever ration your water. I am sure you know, but your urine color will tell you if you are hydrating enough or not. And don't forget about replacing your electrolytes (the best way of course, is all opinion, just do what you like and works best for you.) Typically, I add two packets of powdered gatoraide to my 3 liter bladder everyday. Well this is getting long but you get my point. Take it slow,  take a break, and drink drink drink. 

Justin


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 22, 2006)

My first thought was to try & steer you to some areas in the Whites & ADKs that would not be too crowded.

Thinking about that, you might be better off in the crowded areas where there may be assistance from other more experienced backpackers.  Asking for help with something your struggling with because you are using it for the first time would be better than not being able to set up your tent or unable to set up & start your stove.

(SO this is the part where I say to try this new stuff out at home first, so you can figure it out, trying to do it at night & in the rain is the wrong time.)

And the experienced backpackers are either not out over the holidays or in their secret locations.


----------



## T-Rex (Jun 25, 2006)

presidentials??!!


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advice so far everyone!

I think we decided on the 'dacks since they are close, but mostly because we fear the traffic on the major highways over the holiday weekend heading up towards NH and ME.  I'd prefer that area but just don't want to deal with sitting in a traffic jam.

The Siamese pond area sounds interesting.  I'll check it out on the topo map!  Thanks for that recommendation.

We went and bought all the gear(mostly clothes and small things like sun lotion) we thought we would need but didnt yet have yesterday at EMS so I hope we are ready to go!  I'm about ready to test out the stove but it's pretty basic so am not too worried about it.  I ended up with a small self-starting one that uses those canisters for gas. 

Bears have me a bit concerned.  They had this jug for holding the food but it cost 80 dollars.  Seems awfully steep for what is essentially a giant nalgene bottle.  Suggestions here?  Do I really need this thing?  Is there a cheaper solution?


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 25, 2006)

Hiking across the Wildcats, Carters, and Moriah is good for 2 long days or three shorter days.


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2006)

Spookykinkajou said:
			
		

> Bears have me a bit concerned.  They had this jug for holding the food but it cost 80 dollars.  Seems awfully steep for what is essentially a giant nalgene bottle.  Suggestions here?  Do I really need this thing?  Is there a cheaper solution?


I haven't hiked in the ADKs in many years and I know the bear population there is pretty high, but it all my years backpacking in the Whites and a few trips in the ADKs, I've never had a problem simply hanging food in a few garbarge bags or a nylon sack. String a line over a high branch out a ways from the trunk of the tree. Tie the bag tightly and raise almost to the branch. Tie off the rope at the trunk. I usually hang my backpack too, and strap it to a tree. This is more to get it off the damp ground and keep any small critters from rooting around in it though...


----------



## JustinHEMI05 (Jun 26, 2006)

Spookykinkajou said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice so far everyone!
> 
> I think we decided on the 'dacks since they are close, but mostly because we fear the traffic on the major highways over the holiday weekend heading up towards NH and ME.  I'd prefer that area but just don't want to deal with sitting in a traffic jam.
> 
> ...



EMS rents those canisters so you don't have to buy one. I don't know the price but I believe its only a couple bucks a day.

Justin


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't eat in your tent, don't burn your food in a fire, hang your food well and keep a clean camp. Then you shouldn't have any problems. But keep anything that you might need in your tent.(NO FOOD) Because if they do take your pack you probably wont find much!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 27, 2006)

In parts of the ADK's High Peaks for example, cannisters are required, I'm unsure about Siamese but you can call the ADK club.  These is some traffic heading up the Thruway/Northway on a Friday afternoon.

Depending on your approach to Albany, it can back up before the toll booth, the toll booth can be slow & then the first 10 or so exits cane be bad, by the time you reach & go by Lake George, it opens up a lot.

On another note regarding the Presidentials for backpacking, while a lot of camping exist below treeline in places like the Great Gulf,  Tuckerman's require permits & other locations like Nauman & the sites high up on valley Way only hold a couple of tents.  (Nauman holds more but it's very popular, you would want to get an early start.

Across the ridge there is very little available & only legal by descending a fair amount of elevation.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

My advice would be to go easy on this first outing and to bail if anything goes bad.


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 27, 2006)

Boy it's been a long time since I backpacked in the Adirondacks. bear canisters are required now Wow! Years ago we never had any problems by just hanging our food!

http://www.dec.state.ny.us/website/reg5/hptrails.html


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 27, 2006)

It's ironic that when folks go to Yellowstone they would love to see a griz but they rarely do, same in the Daks. 

Be smart about your food selection. Don't bring a bunch of cookies, chips and other assorted snak food. I usually bring some sealable lightweight tupper ware  or even plastic bags for food trash. They have incredible noses so even an empty bag that had some had chips in them, they can smell. Make sure your life insurance is in order....j/k. Bet you have a great time!


----------

